#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Link dedicado

## Wesleyrosa

Alguem tem algum contato de consultor que vende link dedicado de preferencia de atende todo brasil

Enviado via LG-K430 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## glperon

Depende para qual estado e cidade vc quer. Vejo propaganda de revendedor que diz atender todo o território e quando vc orça, escuta a resposta: não atendemos sua cidade e/ou região.

----------


## Wesleyrosa

> Depende para qual estado e cidade vc quer. Vejo propaganda de revendedor que diz atender todo o território e quando vc orça, escuta a resposta: não atendemos sua cidade e/ou região.


Poise a maioria destes caras sao pilantras

----------


## glperon

Não. Não foi a esse ponto que me referi! Eu perguntei para onde vc quer seu link dedicado. Assim temos mais uma base para poder ajudar. Eu estou no interior do Paraná e, fora meus concorrentes loucos para me venderem link (aos quais eu não faço questão) só tem a Copel que presta. Mas tem outras empresas que revendem o link da Copel.

----------


## Wesleyrosa

> Não. Não foi a esse ponto que me referi! Eu perguntei para onde vc quer seu link dedicado. Assim temos mais uma base para poder ajudar. Eu estou no interior do Paraná e, fora meus concorrentes loucos para me venderem link (aos quais eu não faço questão) só tem a Copel que presta. Mas tem outras empresas que revendem o link da Copel.


Mato grosso

----------

